# Trouble getting the adjustment brush to work properly.



## TheArcane (Oct 2, 2012)

The adjustment brush was working fine for the first month that I had the program, but all of a sudden it doesn't seem to be working properly any longer.  Now when I make a selection, and I go to slide one of the adjustments (Such as exposure, or saturation) it adjusts it on the entire image, not just what I have selected.  I'm not sure what I could have accidentally changed to cause this to happen.  One thing I did notice that's different is that when I click on the adjustment brush, the "Basic" section used to be the first section to display, with the box to adjust the feather and the flow below that...but now it's switch with the feather and flow box, above the "Basic" adjustment box.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

The Basic Panel is not part of the Adjustment Brush controls, although it does look confusingly similar. This is what your left-hand pane should look like when you open the Adjustment Brush:




Note a similar (but not identical) set of sliders *above* the Brush Feather/Size/Flow controls. Then below that is the Basic Panel and its sliders which do, of course, make global adjustments. It sounds as though you are using the Basic panel sliders in error, hence the global change, and possibly you have inadvertently hidden the Adjustment Brush sliders by clicking on the very small arrow that I've indicated. Clicking on that will replace ALL the adjustment brush sliders with a single "Amount" slider, so is that what you are seeing? 



If that arrow that I've highlighted is pointing left instead of down, that's exactly what has happened, so just click on it again and all the sliders will be revealed.

Of course, if that's not the problem then obviously something strange is going on which we'll need to investigate further...


----------

